# Android Development Studio Set To Be Released!



## Screw Muggz (Jul 19, 2011)

Android Development Studio is a new Linux distro set to be released June 6. It includes all the necessary tools to create and port ROMS, build and edit apps, and more!
Based on openSUSE 12.1 and powered by GNOME 3, Android Development Studio is going to be the perfect OS for Android Devs. There will be free lifetime updates of software, and like other Linux variants it will see an update every six months.
http://omgdroid.com/android-development-studio-set-to-be-released/


----------

